# Skip Shift Eliminator



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

Has anyone purchased this yet from SLP and have any comments about it or do you all M6s like to have that skip shift option? :confused


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

I will get one when I know more about it. The 1<4 shifter is terrible, I don't understand how it's supposed to save fuel. If you accelerate slow, 4th gear will dog. So I have to wind up 1st gear which I don't want to do in my neighborhood.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

i have one installed on my 05. bought it from corvette unlimited (or something like that, i don't remember). it was about $14, works fine.


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I put a skip shift defeater on my Z06 about a month after I bought it. They cost about $19 and take about an hour to install, the vast majority of which is getting your car off the ground and back down. This little unit comes with a plug and resistor that plugs right into the line running to the tranny for the solenoid. The PCM sees the same resistance as the solenoid so it doesn't trigger any faults. The PCM still signals a skip shift and you will see the light on the dash, but the signal just goes to the resistor. It also comes with a cover to put over the now usless connection on the tranny to prevent water from corroding the plug in case you want to go back to stock. 

A very easy and worthwhile mod. :cheers


----------



## gtojojo (Feb 14, 2005)

does anyone know if the skip shift eliminators will void the warranty for the tranny (or anything else) ?


----------



## gtojojo (Feb 14, 2005)

*doh*



gtojojo said:


> does anyone know if the skip shift eliminators will void the warranty for the tranny (or anything else) ?


just saw where they are not for pollution controlled vehicles so i guess that answers that.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Quick and Easy Fix...*

I have the 1>4 skip shift eliminator from SLP, and it puts you back in control of your own shift points (you will still see the 1>4 light come on though). The install is extremelly easy and can be done during your next oil change (if you change your own oil). Once the eliminator is installed, it is just that easy to remove it. I will assume that most dealers will find a way to avoid absorbing the cost of high end repairs...so an easy fix is to remove the eliminator prior to taking the car to the dealer should you have any problems with your tranny. :cheers


----------



## ITLXLR8 (Feb 6, 2005)

All you need for this is a 2200 ohm resistor (.99 at Radio Shack for a pack of five). Unplug the cable from the skip shift solenoid on the tranny, and then plug the resistor into the end of the cable. Then, seal up the cable end and solenoid connector to keep out the elements. This is detailed with pictures on LS1.COM in the mods section. Takes about 10 minutes. This mod is an absolute MUST DO in my opinion. Regardless if you take the cheap do it yourself route, or pay the extra money for the aftermarket version. 1 to 4 shifting is ridiculous.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

how could it void the warranty? it's for fuel efficiency only. it changes nothing with respect to the engine, emissions, or the transmission.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

linux_fan said:


> how could it void the warranty? it's for fuel efficiency only. it changes nothing with respect to the engine, emissions, or the transmission.


It just really depends on how your dealer wants to view the situation. I have read about some Chevy dealers voiding the warranty on Vettes for this mod, and other dealers that actually do it for their customers. My suggestion is to talk to your service manager about it if you are concerned.

I agree that it shouldn't impact the warranty, all it does is prevent a solenoid from energizing. As mentioned above, it is a 30 minute job to put it in and take it out. 95% of that time is getting the car up on something like Rhino Ramps. :cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I second the LS1.com approach. $0.99 for a pack of 5 resistors at Radio Shack, total time to jack car up, stick the resistor in and tape it up and zip-tie the cable to another thing up there under the transmission, unjack car - 10-15mins. Well worth it.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

this does not void warrantly especially the slp one i talked to some guys in service at my dads dealorship.. feel free to put it in. and even if a dealor decided ot be petty if you have a problem and they want say thats the problem just remove it before you bring it in


----------

